
Show HN: Experimental no-magic Python test framework inspired by mocha - ximm
https://github.com/xi/assamtest
======
ximm
I have been wondering why everybody seems to be so pleased with the current
state of testing in python. Everybody seems to think that pytest is really
cool, but to me it never felt ideal.

To get a better understanding of the topic I tried to experiment with other
ways to write tests in python. Feel free to show me how foolish my attempt is,
I am ready to learn and change my mind.

